# Looking for Group in Klamath Falls, Oregon



## Friadoc

Hey, Folks,

So, I've recently returned to Klamath Falls, after being gone since '96, and I'm looking for a group of solid folk and gamers to hand out with.

When I left Boise this past week, I left gaming groups of people who have been my friends for the past decade, so it's gonna take some adjustment, but I've always found gaming to be a fun, common denominator.

Although my preference is to find a group that is playing Star Wars Saga Edition or D&D (3.0, 3.5, and 4 are well enough for me), I'm a flexible guy who is looking for a group of friends that I game with.

While I'm prone to a small group of folks, I'm not socially retarded or a hermit and I know how to take a shower, as well as how often. 

Anyhow, I'm a longtime tabletop role-player, roughly 28 years of experience, who enjoys having fun, throwing dice, and enjoying the game.

Interested parties should feel free to contact me.

Thanks!


----------



## Friadoc

Yes, this is a selfish bump.


----------



## Friadoc

Yet another selfish bump, as it is my hope that the lack of response was due to school (college) being out for the summer.


----------



## The Harbinger

Hey there - I'm moving to the Southern Oregon area soon from Raleigh. Do you head over  to that area ever? I know it's a long drive, but thought I'd ask.

With SOU I'd hoped there would be a lot of players in the Ashland area but I see there is no meetup and not much posted about it - anyone out there? I'd love to get into a group in the area. I've got ~20 exp in dnd, etc...


----------



## Friadoc

Actually, for a good group and game, I'd be willing to make a weekly trip over to Ashland. Heck, it's only a 45-60 minutes drive from Klamath Falls, I use to make it a lot a decade, or so, ago.

There was a lot of gamers there, back in the day, but I don't know about current groups.


----------



## Friadoc

By the way, may I ask what is bringing you to Oregon from the Carolinas?


----------



## Friadoc

This is a selfish bump, the act of a desperate man who is looking for some tabletop fun in Oregon.

That is all.


----------



## Hal Kell-Durii

Yo, any luck ever finding a group? Cause this post was the first thing that popped up when I did a search for Klamath falls...


----------

